# طلب المواصفة iso 9001/2008



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن لأى زميل موجود عنده هذه المواصفة أن يقوم برفعها 
ويا ريت لو النسخة الأصلية إنجليزى وعربى 
ونكون شاكرين


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2009)

عندى بس النسخة التجربية - ليست النهائية

draft يعنى


من هنا​


----------

